# Symphony in Eb Major (1st Movement). What do you think?



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/reuben-rowlands%2Fsymphony-in-eb-major

This is an orchestral composition of mine that would typically be the 1st movement of a symphony. This maybe one of the compositions that I will be submitting as part of my A Level Music course. This does mean that I am a young musician and would love further guidance on how to improve.

Apart from taking inspiration from Beethoven and Tchaikovsky, this piece is a result of listening to a winter's worth of Mahler, and so it is heavily influenced by him. I absolutely adore his music.

I hope you like it, and I'm grateful if you take your time to listen to it. Enjoy


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

...if it's influenced by Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, and Mahler, why does it have a section lifted directly from the recent Star Trek movie scores...and why does this not feel the least bit out of place (or at least no more out of place than anything else)?


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I did use one of the melodies from the Star Trek soundtracks. I found it quite a rousing melody to use for my 1st theme. I especially think it works well against the major transition in the recapitulation. You'll have to be more clear by what you mean by 'out of place.' By my interpretation, I don't think 'out of place' was what I was going for. It wasn't meant to stand alone, just be a 1st movement of a symphony. 

Anyway, what was your opinion of it, Mahlerian? I would love feedback, and constructive criticism on how to improve as a composer.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

Symphonical, Mahlerian wasn't referring to the whole piece. He meant the star trek part was out of place.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

helpmeplslol said:


> Symphonical, Mahlerian wasn't referring to the whole piece. He meant the star trek part was out of place.


Uh, I'm pretty sure "why does this not feel the least bit out of place" means the whole thing sounds more like a lightly structured bunch of music more appropriate to a popular film score (i.e., too, meaning it needs a film to support it, and is not standing on its own very well.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the thing about casually lifting a theme from a work under copyright. Even putting that work up here, you could be sued, or legally obliged to immediately take down that posted work.

If this one movement were the entire piece, you could legally be obliged to pay perhaps one-fourth of the royalties and fees gained by this music to Mr. Williams, his publisher or his estate.

So, you do not just grab the copyrighted music of another, a theme, melody, etc. and toss it into your own mix without prior legal permission.

If that permission is granted it in no way waivers your legal obligation to pay a percent of whatever your piece may earn, including if you've made it public for free and it earns nothing

_With this piece currently up and available to a number of people via Soundcloud, you are technically, right now, financially liable to Mr. Williams._

P.s. I doubt if anyone on TC would report you, but you are 'taking your chances' with having it up on Youtube, that's for sure.


----------



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

Your choice of key (E flat) is good. It is a perfect fifth above my favorite key: A flat major.


----------

